# Bucks @ Raptors, Nov. 3rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-bucks-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0941.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0478.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0290.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0948.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1200.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 02 -- 3 November 2006​
Bucks (1-0) @ Raptors (0-1)
_The Toronto Raptors christen their new hardwood November 3rd when they take on Michael Redd and the Milwaukee Bucks. Former Raptor Charlie Villanueva, dealt in the off-season for point guard TJ Ford, will look to exact some measure of revenge on the team that didn't want him anymore; so too will Ford. Milwaukee took the season series last year two games to one, including a 125-116 marathon on March 26th, a game that featured a 48-point outburst by Charlie Villanueva in a losing effort._​</td></table>​</center>


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bosh wont put up back to back crappy games, so Chalie V is going to have to guard someone.
Parker will want to prove his one game is not a fluke.
Mo Pete can't shoot any worse then vs. NJ
Ford will be looking to prove that he was worth the trade.
Bargnani will bounce back with a better game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Bucks are a pretty well balanced squad, inside and out. This should be a very competitive game.

This second game is a vital one for the Raps' season. A loss in their home opener before going out on the road for a tough stretch would be a terrible way to start the season.

That said, I think the Raps take this one. They should come out with a ton of energy in front of the home crowd and look to avenge their poor opening performance.

Bosh was so disappointed in his play last night. He's going to come out with all the determination he can muster and I expect the other guys will rally behind him. 

The ACC is going to be rocking for this game. It's ready to explode if the boys play well. And I don't think they'll disappoint.

Raps win 113-104.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

this is going to be a very hard game, we also need to win this game so that the casual fans wont get depressed about an 0-2 start


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Bucks are looking good as a team, better then i orginally imagined. its going to be a tough game thats all im going to say


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i love how bogut's actually _playing_- i'm talking _at all_. he was hobbling noticeably in the first game, but that didn't stop him.

i love players who can play in pain- and make the choice to do so _on their own_. those are my favourite professional athletes. they "get it". when you think about bogut, it's actually a little ridiculous- not just surprising- that he's on the court already. didn't miss a single minute of 'meaningful' action. 82 games away from the playoffs and the guy's crawling onto the court to earn his keep.

it's so unfortunate that he represents the vast _minority_ who are at all willing to do that. very few of them even exist. in terms of %'s, i'm thinking less than 5%. maybe less than 2%. you might be able to count them all on one hand or two, imo. it drives me mental to see guys sitting out- for whatever reason- when they'd surely be playing (albeit uncomfortably or whatever) if they were still in high school. some call that being 'professional'- i call it the opposite. at some point, someone (a 'professional') took their eye off the ball and it stuck. but i'm glad we still have players like bogut who appear somewhat committed to reversing those trends- or at least committed to upstanding citizenship. it's totally refreshing.

and overall, i think the bucks are a hard team not to like.

peace


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

It will be a close game or they will BLOW us out. Cant wait to see Charlie and Bosh go head to head.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's Bogut's injury?

I expect a win and I expect a HUGE game from Charlie.

But after their win against the pistons ... I'm not so sure if we can win anymore... Still hope though, I think we are the superior team, but prolly not the superior coach and that could be the difference maker.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

How is Bogut even playing? wasn't he out for like 3 months?. I hope Nesterovic can contain him or we will be in trouble.

Good thing TSN is showing this one, it's just so frustrating reading play by play on the nba website.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> What's Bogut's injury?
> 
> I expect a win and I expect a HUGE game from Charlie.
> 
> But after their win against the pistons ... I'm not so sure if we can win anymore... Still hope though, I think we are the superior team, but prolly not the superior coach and that could be the difference maker.



A coach could make somewhat of a difference, but the players are on the court playing. The Coach can only tell them what to do and our players have to execute which they dont do that well.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm kinda worried about this about one. The Bucks looked good last nice, like SkyWalk said, a very balanced squad, with a super canon in Redd.

Still, I think this is a winnable game (like the last one) and I bet Sam will have the team ready to go. The biggest change I expect is for MoP and Jorge to stick a few three's. They don't have to burn the place down but they can't go 0-10 combined. And hopefully Jones gets a few more looks.

98-95 Raps.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Think Bucks Will Get This One..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

DWADE4 said:


> A coach could make somewhat of a difference, but the players are on the court playing. The Coach can only tell them what to do and our players have to execute which they dont do that well.



I think you are underating coaching.

You are right except the coach has ALOT to do with HOW these players run around on the court, also if players do not follow the coach, that says alot about the coaching as well.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I think raps will pull this one out. Charlie will proabably have a big night but I think whatever he does Bosh will offset it with a superior or equal performance. Redd is always a threat and after the way he played againist the pistons I am a little worried but I am still confident we will win


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors better win this and prove to the fans that trading Charlie V. for T.J. Ford was a good idea. Otherwise, I can picture the backlash starting up in the media.

Come on Raptors!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This game, although very early in the season, could set the tone for the rest of the year. This is a great game to show our character. A few of our guys are coming off of a poor game, they will look to bounce back. T.J. will want to win this game bad, and I think that will be a good thing for us, I don't think he will make it a bunch of one on one posessions, but get easy looks for his man Bosh. 

Big game.....First win of the season at home :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hope to see some enthusiasm and sustained effort tonight.

Lets go Raps!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

yesterday i predicted a win and they lost so lets see if the opposite works

94 - 86 Bucks


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I think we desperately need this one, we can't string together losses like we did last season if we want to make the playoffs. I hope the Raps can bounce back strong. We have to shoot better from the floor overall and hit more 3s because that is what our game is about.

I'm watching out for a big game by Bosh and Redd. Hopefully, we can pull this W out. Go Raps!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It'd be nice to get some home courty presence this season.

Once again, I'll miss the game but catch it in a hour!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Losing our first two games would suck big time.
Hope we win this one.

103-96 Raptors


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This is a must win game... unless we lose, then it really is not that important/


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061103/MILTOR/preview.html

good read



I'm so hyped up, less than 45 minutes to game time


First game I get to watch this season, CAN'T WAIT to watch Jorge and Calderon and Parker and see if TJ is all what is said about him and finally get to see what gnani does.


can you tell I'm excited? lol


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20061103/MILTOR/preview.html
> 
> good read
> 
> ...


I am predicting that Ford and Villanueva both shoot too much tonight and become non factors and this game will be won by the team that has more talent and depth the Bucks. Expect Bogut to do Rasho the way he Nazr on Wed. Redd goes for 35. Bucks win 106-97


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just heard the segment on sportscenter


Eva has it in for us, he wants to prove that trading him was a BIG mistake, I don't think he's angry against BC, but just like hey buddy, this is what you could of have.

TJ on the other hand seem apathetic about it, like meh, it's just another team. I don't think TJ has the same fire in him as Eva.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Just heard the segment on sportscenter
> 
> 
> Eva has it in for us, he wants to prove that trading him was a BIG mistake, I don't think he's angry against BC, but just like hey buddy, this is what you could of have.
> ...


TJ wasn't upset to leave Milwaukee.

Come to think of it, I doubt anyone would be upset about leaving that city. Game face is on!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

speedythief said:


> TJ wasn't upset to leave Milwaukee.
> 
> Come to think of it, I doubt anyone would be upset about leaving that city. Game face is on!


Most NBA players would rather Play in Milwaukee than in Canada. Not that Milwaukee is lovely city but when was the last time Toronto brought in a decent free agent? They have the same problem Milwaukee does, the only way they can get anybody play there is to overpay....Toronto overpaid Ford and Milwaukee overpaid Simmons. I understand making fun of my hometown just dont act like toronto is Phoenix or Miami, a place where guys are drooling to leave their home country to play ball.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's nice that they gave a moment of silence for Red, did every teams/city did this?



PS: Kiesha Chante is a cuty

damn


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Most NBA players would rather Play in Milwaukee than in Canada. Not that Milwaukee is lovely city but when was the last time Toronto brought in a decent free agent? They have the same problem Milwaukee does, the only way they can get anybody play there is to overpay....Toronto overpaid Ford and Milwaukee overpaid Simmons. I understand making fun of my hometown just dont act like toronto is Phoenix or Miami, a place where guys are drooling to leave their home country to play ball.





The irony in your statement is that CV was pissed but not TJ.

I'm sure you can you ask CV and he'll say he liked TO better than Milwaukee (City for city)




damn Keisha has a get your hair standing voice, but boy did she butchered the Canadian anthem

:curse: 


I'm not even that patriotic, lol


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The new opening song doesn't do it for me, as lame as crazy in love was last year, it pumped me up more....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn rasho with a foul already....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES!!!! PARKER WITH A THREE!!!!!!


nice pass from mo pete



bosh fouls CV on the alley oop


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bad call


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES! Mo Pete with a hree, forced lay by eva, fast break, amazing passing bosh with the dunks


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh hustles download, doubled and dunks!!!!!!



CV travels, they are goin to CV allot I find


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps are rotating the ball well on offense, I'm happy


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

mo pete with another 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bucks call time out, damn I envy the ppl at the ACC


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

woooo! what a way to start the game, good energy coming from the fans, wasnt really feeling the intro though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

this is quite exciting, first time I get to watch a game with my laptop so I don't have to run in and out to post


hgehhehehhee


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Raps playin so fast that I can barely type and keep my eyes on the tv


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh attrtacting alot of attention from bogut and CV allowing rasho to score, good drive by Ford, doesn't work.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CV can't guard Bosh's jumper.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Garbojosa sightin, yes I finally get to see him play


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bosh with 2 fouls, Gnani comes in

ford rushes breaks too much


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps offence started off strong, passed the ball well, but its starting to be stagnant now, I think they are rushing too much.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

calderon sightin with fred jones on the floor, bogut blasts through gnagni .... not good.



jroge with a 3


27-19 to


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

alot of calls tonight been goin in favor to raps more fortunately, a lot of close calls I Think, unless it's because I haven't seen a ball in a long time


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

27-19 raps end of first


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> raps offence started off strong, passed the ball well, but its starting to be stagnant now, I think they are rushing too much.


I think Sam made the right choice to have Calderon on the court...He appears to be a lot more patient than Ford....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

1st quarter impressions 

We started off great and fell back to earth, started falling in love with the 3 towards the end of the quarter, TJ needs to rush up the floor but not all the way to the basket, AB still doesnt look quite sure of himself


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jones With The Duuuuuuuuuuuuunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

and the steal!!! shoots the 3 but misses 


Red carries, ball back to TO


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH MY GOD! Fred Jones with a dunk. Dude's got mad hops. That was sick-wicked and nasty!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Was That A 3 From Calderon!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!

Gnani With A Sweet Rebound!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

calderon with a BLOCK!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jorge with a steal but goes straight to jack up the 3, not sure I like that, gnani tried to put back but jones is there to get it right


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow fred jones just wow


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Mo is way to trigger happy from down town, id like to see more drives from him


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Bargani....really looks confused....Had he made that dunk it would boost his confidence...Garbajosa looks like to be our best defender....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jorge doubles too much, disrupts Def rotation


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> jorge doubles too much, disrupts Def rotation


He is probably still used to the zone system in International ball...I do notice that when he is guarding 1 on 1 inside the paint opponent can't score....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol raps played 4 on 5 cuz mo pete lost his shoe but got back in time to stop blake's open shot.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

whoa.. 
Bucks cutting down the lead.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bosh needs to work on his D QUICK, some dude just dunked on him on 2 on 2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps offense looks like **** right now, wtf was blake doin wide open?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

mo pete IS too trigger happy from DT, I don't like that, although he did sink last one...

I LOVE RAsho's low post D, did a great job tonight, especially against Bogut


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Tht team really needs to move with Ford...seems everytime he is driving everybody just stands still and does nothing,,,,


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to say, I'm quite happy with Raps' new team (Stil wants CV here though)



Something funny though ... I remember last year when we played speedy, leo and chuck talked about how he would be a great fit as her is a pass first pg the raps need, then tonight they are talkin about how he is an undersized 2 guard... justifying the tj trade



wtv...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

kindred said:


> Tht team really needs to move with Ford...seems everytime he is driving everybody just stands still and does nothing,,,,



yep


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

geez....ruben patterson is killing our undersized guards....

ps: Ford is still rushing shots....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Defense???


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bosh with a great spin move in the paint



I'm NOT impressed with raps right now, game tied at 45, now bucks take the lead with a 3 from redd.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Fred Jones for threeeeeeee! We're tied at halftime.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Fred Jones drains the three to tie it up!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice play from mitchell, tj passes out to jones from the baseline hitting a 3 to tie at 50.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh with a double double already at the half, 16/10


CV with 13/9

crazy thing is bosh has 5 offensive rebounds and cv with 4!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="bucksBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">Stats at the half

Bucks</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-1" align="left">







M. Williams</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">16:30</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">4-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">1-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-1">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-2" align="left">







M. Redd</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">16:30</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-2">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-3" align="left">







R. Patterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">16:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-3">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-4" align="left">







C. Villanueva</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">18:32</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">6-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">4</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">9</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-4">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-5" align="left">







A. Bogut</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">14:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-5">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-6" align="left">







C. Bell</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">14:06</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-6">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-7" align="left">







B. Skinner</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">09:58</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-7">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-8" align="left">







S. Blake</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">08:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-8">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-9" align="left">







E. Ilyasova</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">05:06</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-10" align="left">







D. Gadzuric</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-11" align="left">







D. Noel</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-12" align="left">







D. Markota</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_13" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-13" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_14" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-14" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_15" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-15" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_16" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-16" align="left">

</td>  <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_17" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_18" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_19" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_20" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td>  <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0020600018">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0020600018">21-44</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0020600018">3-12</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0020600018">5-8</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0020600018">6</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0020600018">19</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0020600018">25</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0020600018">13</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0020600018">10</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0020600018">3</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0020600018">7</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0020600018">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0020600018">50</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">47.7%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">25.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">62.5%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 4</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 7</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="raptorsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Raptors</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-1">16:17</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-1">1-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-1">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-1">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-1">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-2" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-2">21:37</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-2">4-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-2">3-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-2">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-2">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-2">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-3" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-3">16:38</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-3">7-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-3">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-3">5</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-3">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-3">10</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-3">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-3">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-3">16</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-4" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-4">16:33</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-4">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-4">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-4">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-4">4</td>  </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-5">12:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-5">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-5">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-5">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-6" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-6">11:51</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-6">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-6">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-6">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-6">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-6">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-6">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-7" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-7">10:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-7">3-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-7">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-7">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-7">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-8" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-8">07:43</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-8">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-8">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-8">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-8">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-9" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-9">07:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-9">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-9">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-9">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-9">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-9">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-10" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-11" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-12" align="left">







P. Tucker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_13" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-13" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-13"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_14" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-14" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-14"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_15" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-15" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-15"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_16" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-16" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-16"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_17" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_18" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_19" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_20" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600018-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600018-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0020600018">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0020600018">21-48</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0020600018">5-13</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0020600018">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0020600018">9</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0020600018">15</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0020600018">24</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0020600018">12</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0020600018">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0020600018">3</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0020600018">7</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0020600018">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0020600018">50</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">43.8%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">38.5%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">75.0%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 1</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 7</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JS03 said:


> <table class="bucksBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">Stats at the half
> 
> Bucks</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600018-1" align="left">
> 
> ...




good lookin out, how do you do that?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why are ppl talkin about how TJ ford is playing well???? he's 1/6 with 3 pts, 4 ast, and 1 rebound... 3 TOs...


I like what I see from him, somewhat, but the raps need to move when he drives, they are just standing there


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

He needs to calm down on his shots...just because he shot well last game doesn't mean he can now play like Ray Allen or Peja....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow that stern half time interview is DREADFUL


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh With The Steal And The And1!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

The Bucks is getting owned


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice way to start of the half!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This is how I remember Bosh last season!


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

nice run so far


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Amazing hustle by TJ Ford. Mo Pete w/ the three courtesy of Ford.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FORD WITH THE HUSSLE!!!!!


MO finishes with the 3!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I LOVE Rasho's D


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

TJ Ford w/ a nice floater. Its crazy how fast this man is.

71-64 Raps.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ford starting to light up


good cuz so far, it's been a CV/bosh showcase tonight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jorge has a rough time against bogut


----------



## Keshia (Nov 4, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think it's nice that they gave a moment of silence for Red, did every teams/city did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol she cant sing..she did the american anthem sooooooo badly.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh with the drive, the O rbd and the dunk!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> jorge has a rough time against bogut



I thought he had some success with Bogut in the first half....seems Bogut is a lot more aggressive in the second half....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bogut bad pass, jones with the steal, fast break, pass to ford finishes with a nice lay up


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

great game so far


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh is Amazing!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

eva has been playing great tonight, easily the 2nd best player of the night of the two team.


he's not too far behind Bosh statistically


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

crap, i smell another comeback by the bukeroos


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bogut is lighting up 6/6 in this quarter


Bosh with an amazing bassline drive and the dunk, that was sick


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

madman said:


> woooo! what a way to start the game, good energy coming from the fans, wasnt really feeling the intro though


Yeah I wasn't feeling 'Renegades of Funk' by Rage Against the Machine either, I'm quite disappointed actually.


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeaaa Boshhhhhhh


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

bosh is really playing great


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bosh again!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm hating the Garbo Bogut matchup.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

JS03 said:


> Bosh is Amazing!!!


:clap:


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Garbage Mannnn Stop Shooting The Damn Balll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bring in RAsho to stop Bogut. At least when he was in, Bogut didn't turn into Bill Russel


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mitchell has to do something about jorge guarding Bogut, he's getting used and abused


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ford 2 assists away from double-double


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Samuel Jackson & the big boss (David Stern) is in the house.

PS. Jackson is a raps fan? I never knew that.......


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a bad feeling about the next quarter.......


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

stop shooting threes


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

calderon with a 3!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jones with the drive, weaves in 3 players AND 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keshia (Nov 4, 2006)

JS03 said:


> I'm hating the Garbo Bogut matchup.


most of the shots garbo's been takin are wide open 3s..and hes missing all of them. he looks nervous


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

calderon playin great


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yessssssss


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

Fred Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Fred Jones is utilizing the mismatch really well....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jones is killing CV everytime on that switch, bucks time out 12 point lead raps


Jorge is too undersized in the paint, he plays well but NBA Cs just shoot right over him. I wish I would see him jump trying to get a block more, but I think he's playing smart nevertheless


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fred Jones: 12 pts, 18 min, 5-6 shooting :banana:


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

3 changes in bucks lineup


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Joseeeeeee.

Nice Shot


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CALDERON WITH BACK TO BACK Js!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

calderon shooting the lights out


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

redd is starting to warm up, I hope the raps won't let him get going, he's been quite quiet all night, I want it to stay that way.


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

threeeeeeee points more thanks to parker


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

FRED JONES FOR THREEEEEEEEEEE! 99-82 Raptors!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TJ FORD WITH BACK TO BACK 3pt assists!!!!!


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

man are we shooting


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeaaa. Fred Jones!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

the gap between cv and bosh is growing, Bogut and redd are overshadowing cv right now.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Garbajosa is the only one not shooting well on 3...without his attempts we are 8-17 from DT....


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

tj with the double double


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Only atl. team that's winning! yes!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh With Back To Back Beauty Blocks!!!!!!!!!!!!



What What Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

lol 3 straight TOs


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wtf was that about patterson!?!?!?!?!?!?!??????


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

what a diff from last year


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow.

Rueben Patterson with a blantant angry shove on TJ.

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Its garbageman graham in for some garbage minutes!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Graham and Humphries getting garbage minutes


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish we saw more of AB tonight...


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW THIS TEAM ROCKS :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

wheres bargnani?


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Lets Go Magic! Lets Go Pistons! Lets Go Hawks And Heat!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

graham and bargnani getting real aggressive, I like it.


----------



## Keshia (Nov 4, 2006)

joey graham..he needs to get more confident


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Gnani With The Alley Oop!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bargnani w/ the alley oop!

RAPS WIN! RAPS WIN! RAPS WIN!

109-92/FINAL


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

what a game for the raptors


----------



## Keshia (Nov 4, 2006)

lol who did bosh hug


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors WIn!!!!!!!

Great game!!!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Calderon - 11 points in 16 mins, 5-7 fg


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

what a great home opener, did anyone see Sam Jackson following the cheerleaders at the end of the game?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I expect Gnani to get more min next game, 4 pts and 5 boards in 10 min


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

kindred said:


> Calderon - 11 points in 16 mins, 5-7 fg


Jose Calderon played awesome! :clap:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Jose Calderon played awesome! :clap:


 yup really helped TJ out, thought we would've seen more of Joey tonight, guess he didnt get a passing grade from Sam last night


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

come to think about it, I'm a lil surprised at the amount of playtime jorge got, he didn't do too well offensively, did well defensively though, until he was matched up against bogut


----------



## Keshia (Nov 4, 2006)

that was such an amazing game. i didnt want it to be over.

feel bad for CV, though, and i still miss him like crazy. he looked like he really wanted to be on the other team's bench when they showed that shot of him sitting on the bucks bench staring at the court.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> come to think about it, I'm a lil surprised at the amount of playtime jorge got, he didn't do too well offensively, did well defensively though, until he was matched up against bogut


 Bogut really abused him defensively, but we have the team where if someone is having an off night it doesnt really that much because we can mask it with another good bench player


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

To be fair, Bogut was really tearing it up in the second half...even Nasho couldn't stop him when he was matched up with Bogut in the 4th....


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

madman said:


> what a great home opener, did anyone see Sam Jackson following the cheerleaders at the end of the game?


I saw that too lol someone had to pull him aside but as for the game Bosh was focused from the start going to the rim hard the bench showed there deepness but one thing that bugged me tonight was ruben patterson giving up and taking himself out of the game looked like he said "F-this I'am done" and just fouled to go home if I was a fan of the bucks I be pissed over that but either way solid game by the raps I thought were going to see another raps colaspe like we saw last season when the bucks came back just before the half


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Today's game made it abundantly clear that we need a backup center capable of playing defense. The dropoff from Rasho to Garbajosa was just staggering. Bogut was just abusing Garbo like no other, backing him down at will. If Colangelo goes and adds a Rasho-clone or even if Mitchell bothers playing Bargnani, our team will be significantly better on the defensive end for the full 48 minutes. It seems like we always build a lead with Rasho on the floor and watch it dwindle when he rides the pine.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

yucatan said:


> Today's game made it abundantly clear that we need a backup center capable of playing defense. The dropoff from Rasho to Garbajosa was just staggering. Bogut was just abusing Garbo like no other, backing him down at will. If Colangelo goes and adds a Rasho-clone or even if Mitchell bothers playing Bargnani, our team will be significantly better on the defensive end for the full 48 minutes. It seems like we always build a lead with Rasho on the floor and watch it dwindle when he rides the pine.


At this point, we probably can't get that centre for a trade we're willing to make. Slokar playing may help maybe? I doubt it though.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Lots to say about that one:

Best opening song ever. RATM is a personal favorite. Just hearinng that bass line sent chills down my spine.

TJ's stats aren't indicative of his positive effect on the court. His assists should have been higher and TO's lower (11 and 4 is still pretty sweet). He pushed the ball, penetrated, played solid on the ball defense. His outside shot wasn't great but, he was albe to recognize that and get into the lane. Very Tony Parker like performance.

Bosh..He's fine. Damn he looked good

I was really impressed with Rasho's ability to gel with this team. He looked like he belonged out there. I was worried he would stand out like a sore thumb in this offense. He struggled a bit against Bogut in the 3rd. His offensive game is underrated and will benefit tremendously from Bosh's double teams.

Mopete struggled with his shot initially, but looked like mopete of '05-'06 towards the end.

AP is a solid solid basketball player. A very positive addition to this franchise. Didn't mind letting everyone else shoot the ball. Played excellent defense on michael redd. Huge fan of this guy.

Jorge..rough night. Still can't get the shot going and got abused by Bogut. Jury's still out.

AB why didn't he play more????!! He played excellent in the in the post int he first half. Guarded Bogut very well, wasn't afraid of contact in the post, fought for position and rebounded. Should have got some of Garbajosa's min's in the second half. Looks a little lost defending pick and roll sequences, but just needs some practice.

Jose looks amazing. Just thriving as a backup. He will get some interest around the league.

Jones was a huge spark plug off the bench. That dunk. My dog lost his **** when I screamed. His defense was better than expected as was his shot selection. Playing within the offense.

I was a little pissed that Mitchell didn't give AB more meaningful min's But overall can't be faulted. But I could have coached them tonight. They were just hot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

That was awesome. Several kinds of awesome, actually. Very fun game to watch.

I think some teams can win by doing one thing really well, like rebounding, or inbounding the ball quickly and getting out on the break, or whatever. In the past the Raps have been able to steal a game on their three point shooting but I don't know if there is any one other faction of the game we could dominate and come away with a win. For us I think it takes an effort like tonights, where we seemed to do well in most every aspect.

Anyways, on to the review.

To start, the new intro video is great. I don't know why anybody would dislike it. The song is a little old but it's better than some flavour of the month Blackeyed Peas crap or whatever. It fit the mood perfectly. The package was really well done. I figure a lot of people didn't like the dancing one from last year, it wasn't serious enough maybe. This year the production team stepped it up. Cool song to use, IMHO.

The package and the Raptors game both had *ENERGY!!!* The painful loss to the Nets must've woke them up. Tonight was our unofficial first game of the season. This is the benchmark. This is the way we want to play.

The key to the game was the lack of fouls called, IMO. I thought the refs did an outstanding job keeping the flow of the game going. The teams combined for 24 free-throws. I think that's how many Wade averaged on his own in the finals (yuck!). Both teams could play the way they wanted to and it made for an exciting game.

The Raps managed around 90 shots, which is very respectable. The points in the paint were dead even, as were the turnovers. We out-rebounded them, shot a better field goal percentage, almost had a team double-double in steals and blocks (7/8) which hasn't happened in I don't know how long, and continued the sweet third-quarter onslaught we started in pre-season. At one point I think we were up by like 25 points, speeding away with the game.

The key match-up of the night was obviously Villanueva and Bosh, who both brought their A-games. It looked pretty close at the half, with I think both of them at or near double-doubles and with close to fifteen points. As soon as the game started to get out of hand Stotts took Charlie out of the game to rest him for the Kings tomorrow. Bosh continued to beat the dead horse (or stag, w/e) and racked up a fantasy stat line to drool over (26 points on 12/16 shooting, 15 boards, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 1 assist in just over 33 minutes). Get Rick Kamla on the phone--the Howard/Bosh battle is just beginning. [BTW, Howard had 14/9/2 with 6 TO's tonight].

The best thing I thought Bosh did tonight was follow shots. I don't know why more of our players don't do that. In fact I don't know why Bosh doesn't do it more often. Look how many offensive rebounds and second-chances he had. Nesterovic and Bargnani followed-suit and benefited from it as well. Too often we see our guys watch the shot go up and start to turn away--follow the play through! I understand that we need to be better transitional defenders but there is no fast break if you get the offensive rebound. You can't expect to have all five guys back on D and play the glass at the same time, and you can't just do one or the other.

A guy I hope gets the credit he deserves tonight is Anthony Parker, who after two games is looking like a gem for us. Excellent utility player, does whatever is needed, great defender, shot the ball well, rebounded, had five dimes--kept the boat from rocking. I think having Peterson, Parker, and Jones will be a very solid rotation for us. Solid in the sense that they will give consistent effort and try to be well-rounded players. No "pure shooters" or "defensive specialists" among them. Speaking of good rotations, Ford and Calderon are sharp. They have bought into Mitchell's system and are enjoying it.

As for the Bucks, who is this Mike Redd guy, anyways? He never impresses me when we play against him. He has a lot of tools but I don't know if it's in his personality to just refuse to lose and take over a game. I think you need to have two stars to get anywhere in the NBA right now, and Redd is, IMO, the typical second-star player. Who is the alpha Buck? Bogut? Villanueva? Until they decide, that team is wandering. Plus their coach sucks.

The energy in the arena was stupendous. I hope some residual enthusiasm remains for Sunday. It will be very strange to see Bonner in a Spurs jersey, if he gets to play.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Flush said:


> Lots to say about that one:
> 
> Best opening song ever. *RATM* is a personal favorite. Just hearinng that bass line sent chills down my spine.


what does RATM stand for?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I missed this game because had to go to girlfriends parents house for dinner. You all know how tough that can be. Anyways, can someone tell me where I can go to download this game? I know the preseason games were up on a website. Wht about this one?


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Brown_Balla said:


> what does RATM stand for?


Rage Against The Machine


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Picture + caption, all in one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So according to Doug Smith, Charlie pulled a hammy in tonight's game. That's a shame. He's off to a fast start this season.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Opening Song Clip


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

This may sound stupid, because so many Raptors had a solid game especially Bosh, but I think Nesterovic may have been the difference maker in this game. Last season, this would have been one of those close games that we end up losing due to the opposing team's dominance in the paint. But Rasho was able to minimize the impact of Bogut (particularly in the first half), which in turn allowed Bosh to concentrate on defending the opposition's PF. A year ago, I don't think we win this game. 

But all-round, of course, a solid effort by the whole team and a convincing return to form by Bosh.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Proven in this game. When we rebound the ball well and outrebound the other team we will win games. Rebounding and D. is the key for us.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XF2m8GIwhDM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XF2m8GIwhDM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

frank_white said:


> This may sound stupid, because so many Raptors had a solid game especially Bosh, but I think Nesterovic may have been the difference maker in this game. Last season, this would have been one of those close games that we end up losing due to the opposing team's dominance in the paint. But Rasho was able to minimize the impact of Bogut (particularly in the first half), which in turn allowed Bosh to concentrate on defending the opposition's PF. A year ago, I don't think we win this game.
> 
> But all-round, of course, a solid effort by the whole team and a convincing return to form by Bosh.


Yeah, I was really impressed with Rasho too, He wasnt afraid to take shots when they were available and played some solid D


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Great game, and awsome performance by Bosh. Way to come back from a terrible game against Jersey. TJ ford again didn't shoot the ball well but was his usual self. This guy is the best PG we had in raps history. Charlie is a good player. I think nothing more can be said about him after the nice performance he put up in ACC. No plays run for him but still found a way to get his points. I miss him but we gotta move on. Claderon is a nice back up PG for TJ. His confident is back and he's hitting those midrange jumpers with ease. Heck, he even tried shooting a 3 but his foot was on the line. lol.

Overall, this was a great exciting game. Keep it up.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks Mitchell is a retard for not playing Andrea more when Garbageman was CLEARLY having an off-night?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Picture + caption, all in one.



haha that is gold


----------



## hinther (Jul 13, 2004)

i went to the game tonight, and wow was the crowd rockin, even after the game the crowd was loud and into it, even sherman hamilton was getting some love, on a side note i had the fortune of bumping into bryan colangelo before the game and bumping into darrick martin after the game, both seemed like great guys, 1 notable thing from each conversation, i asked bryan what he thinks of ukic, and he said hes really high on him and wants him over next season, and i asked darrick about where he stands on the playing or coaching front, and he said this will probably be his last year, and will most likely coach next, but right now hes focusing on doing whatever he can to help the team win


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hinther said:


> i went to the game tonight, and wow was the crowd rockin, even after the game the crowd was loud and into it, even sherman hamilton was getting some love, on a side note i had the fortune of bumping into bryan colangelo before the game and bumping into darrick martin after the game, both seemed like great guys, 1 notable thing from each conversation, i asked bryan what he thinks of ukic, and he said hes really high on him and wants him over next season, and i asked darrick about where he stands on the playing or coaching front, and he said this will probably be his last year, and will most likely coach next, but right now hes focusing on doing whatever he can to help the team win


cool info thanks for that


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris Bosh was just sick. Plantar fascitis huh? Damn!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, after one of the worst Raptors games ever, the Raptors play one of their best games ever. Like... were we playing _defense_? I could barely believe it. And against a nice offense like Milwaukees makes it even more impressive. Defense, dunks, actual fast breaks, a minimal amount of ******* decisions... while only using a 7-man rotation? This is NOT the Raptors team that got embarrassed by the Nets just three nights ago. And that's a good thing.

And the dunk... hoooollllllyyyyy ****. Haven't felt that since Vince was a Raptor.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Another thing... about Bosh... that's the way he should play every night. He was agressive on both ends, dunking the ball instead of going up soft with it, going for every rebound, and most importantly not settling for jumpers play after play. If he continues to play like this, good things will happen this season.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Just watched the game again via PVR. 

Was anyone else impressed with Bosh's ability to go up and get the ball in traffic?

Not just following his own shot but on the defensive end as well. He's clearly attempted to improve his rebounding. He was more physical and aggresive that I have ever seen him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

holy ****, Mo Williams has the same birthday as me!


----------

